# Saturday May 29th 2021....Finally!



## Furryanimal (May 29, 2021)

Finally...
Created On: 30/05/2021 07:37:30
After fifteen long months-too long-I finally got to go to a sporting eventIn England.Don’t get me started on what we are doing in Wales.
All I needed was an e-ticket.Duly printed and scanned at the gate..no idea how sports fans with no internet are managing.
It was lovely travelling on the trains and buses-albeit masks and rampant hayfever do not go together.
In the ground in Bristol all the spectators took advantage of the fact that while it was recommended you kept your mask on it was not actually necessary.And who the hell wants to wear a mask in the sunshine for seven hours?
A tremendous game of cricket was played out with last wicket heroics from England star Anya Shrubsole guiding Western Storm to a one wicket win off the last ball.
Due in Bristol again on June 24th.But I am sweating on Boris holding his nerve for that
one.I may have problems if England stays at it’s current level
So a tremendous day.The sort of day I still cannot enjoy in Wales where I am barred from next weeks pilot test at Sophia Gardens(why are we still only at that stage?That is a rant for another day).Why am I barred?Because I won’t take two different types of home Covid test,register my results with the club before they will issue me with an e-ticket,have those results stored as an SMS message on my cheap non-smart phone,have a temperature test on arrival and accept controlled entry to the toilets.
Yesterday all I had to do was take my printed ticket to be scanned in.No testing required.
Brilliant day out!And slighty scorched!
England 1 Wales 0 on crowds!
I do not expect to see any sport in Wales this year......

Anya Shrubsole
Emma Lamb who scored a century


----------



## Furryanimal (May 30, 2021)

Furryanimal said:


> Finally...
> Created On: 30/05/2021 07:37:30
> After fifteen long months-too long-I finally got to go to a sporting eventIn England.Don’t get me started on what we are doing in Wales.
> All I needed was an e-ticket.Duly printed and scanned at the gate..no idea how sports fans with no internet are managing.
> ...


X marks the spot....The Western Storm tweeted a photo....and I’m in it.
The guy in the checked shirt and Packers hat!


----------

